# 16GB Eingebaut nur 8GB werden benutzt



## Neverball (4. Januar 2013)

Schönen guten Abend ,

ich habe mich mal hier angemeldet, weil ich mit meinen Latein am Ende bin!

Systemkoponenten:

OS: Windows 7 64-bit Prof.
Mainboard: Asus M5A99X EVO R2.0 (BIOS/EFI auf dem neusten Stand)
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 925 2,8GHz
Speicher: 4x Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333
Netzteil: BeQuite 580W

Folgendes Problem:

Ich habe eine vollbestückung die insgesammt 16 GB Ram ergeben sollten! Pustekuchen. Mir wird im Bios angezeigt es werden nur 8 genommen, aber wenn ich mir die einzelnen Module anzeigen lassen hat er alle 4 erkannt. Windows sagt auch 16GB aber nur 7,98GB benutzbar.
Memory Hole Remapping ist aktiviert
Module sind in Ordnungn schon mit Memtest getestet..
Ich hab mal gelesen das man vllt die Spannung anpassen muss?! aber da bin ich ein totaler neuling ^^ hab da keine ahnung von.

Vllt habt ihr einen Tipp für mich

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Neverball



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dancel (4. Januar 2013)

Kannst du mal einen Screenshot vom Taskmanager (Tab: Leistung) posten?
Höchstwahrscheinlich liest er nur falsch aus, schließlich zeigt er die vier Module ja an.


----------



## Neverball (4. Januar 2013)

Dancel schrieb:


> Kannst du mal einen Screenshot vom Taskmanager (Tab: Leistung) posten?
> Höchstwahrscheinlich liest er nur falsch aus, schließlich zeigt er die vier Module ja an.


 Meinst du jetzt im System (Windows)?


----------



## Dancel (4. Januar 2013)

Ja, vom Taskmanager im Win den Reiter "Leistung".


----------



## Neverball (4. Januar 2013)

Bitteschön ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dancel (4. Januar 2013)

Die 16GB werden korrekt erkannt.  ~8GB werden halt als für Hardware reserviert angezeigt, somit bleiben dir noch ca. 8GB übrig. Ein Hardware Problem ist das wahrscheinlich nicht. Wenn du sichergehen willst, dann teste alle Riegel und Ram-Bänke einzeln durch und schau, ob alle korrekt funktionieren. Was hast du in der msconfig bei Systemstartauswahl angeklickt?


----------



## Neverball (4. Januar 2013)

Schau dir das zweite Bild im Start-Post an. Da steht Total Memory ~8GB
Das Board erkennt alle 4 nutzt aber nur 2. Die Frage ist wieso?


----------



## Dancel (4. Januar 2013)

Nochmal die Frage: Was hast du in der msconfig bei Systemstartauswahl angeklickt?
Erreichst du über Start --> Ausführen --> msconfig


----------



## Neverball (4. Januar 2013)

Dancel schrieb:


> Nochmal die Frage: Was hast du in der msconfig bei Systemstartauswahl angeklickt?
> Erreichst du über Start --> Ausführen --> msconfig


 
Nothing standard einstellung, aber auch schon probiert uns nix gebracht


----------



## Dancel (4. Januar 2013)

Und dann bei msconfig --> Start --> Erweiterte Optionen --> Haken bei "maximaler Speicher" muss draußen sein 
Falls der Haken gesetzt ist, dann rausnehmen und neustarten.
Das auch probiert?


----------



## Neverball (4. Januar 2013)

Dancel schrieb:


> Und dann bei msconfig --> Start --> Erweiterte Optionen --> Haken bei "maximaler Speicher" muss draußen sein
> Falls der Haken gesetzt ist, dann rausnehmen und neustarten.
> Das auch probiert?


 
der ist doch standard mäßig doch draußen? Oo


----------



## Dancel (4. Januar 2013)

Was nutzt du für ne Graka? Ne IGP oder eine Hybridlösung oder dediziert?
Mal einen CMOS-Clear versucht oder die Module untereinander getauscht?
Hast du die Möglichkeit, die Speicher mal in einem anderen System zu testen oder bei dir andere Speicher einzubauen?
Zeigt CPUZ volle 16gb an?


----------



## Neverball (4. Januar 2013)

Dancel schrieb:


> Was nutzt du für ne Graka? Ne IGP oder eine Hybridlösung oder dediziert?
> Mal einen CMOS-Clear versucht oder die Module untereinander getauscht?
> Hast du die Möglichkeit, die Speicher mal in einem anderen System zu testen oder bei dir andere Speicher einzubauen?
> Zeigt CPUZ volle 16gb an?


 
XFX Geforce 9800GTX+ BlackEdition

ich hab das board heute erst ausgepackt, alles zurückgesetzt und auch nix gebracht. Getauscht hab ich auch schon alles..
In ein Anderes einbaun kann ich nicht keine möglichkeit dazu leider.


----------



## Dancel (4. Januar 2013)

Wie viel Ram zeigt denn CPUZ an? 
Betriebssystem ist noch Altlast oder neu aufgesetzt? Welches OS nutzt du überhaupt?
Wie sind deine Bios-Einstellungen bezüglich Ram? Ram-Takt, Timings, Spannungen, IMC-Spannung, etc. alles manuell gesetzt?


----------



## Neverball (4. Januar 2013)

Dancel schrieb:


> Wie viel Ram zeigt denn CPUZ an?
> Betriebssystem ist noch Altlast oder neu aufgesetzt? Welches OS nutzt du überhaupt?
> Wie sind deine Bios-Einstellungen bezüglich Ram? Ram-Taktm, Timings, Spannungen, IMC-Spannung, etc. alles manuell gesetzt?
> Wie ist deine Auslagerungsdatei eingestellt?



Kann ich dir gleich erst sagen setzte das System gerade neu auf (Windows 7 64-bit Prof.)

Im Bios ist alles auf automatisch gestellt, weil wie gesagt ich mich in diesen Bereich überhaupt nicht auskenne.


----------



## Dancel (4. Januar 2013)

Eventuell klappts ja mit dem neu aufgesetzten OS.


----------



## jackdanielswhiskey (4. Januar 2013)

Die Anzeige im Taskmanager stimmt, und es werden auch 16 GB verwendet.  Resourcenmonitor -> Gesamt 8109 MB + Hardwarereserviert 8275 MB  ergibt 16384 MB, was dem installierten Arbeitsspeicher entspricht.  Gleiches Spiel im Taskmanager -> "Insgesamt" bezieht sich auf  installiertem Speicher abzügl. HWreserviert.


----------



## Neverball (4. Januar 2013)

So hier mal die CPU-Z Bilder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Windows 7 ist jetzt neu drauf und gleiche Angaben

Warum zur Hölle läuft der Speicher im Single Channel Modus oO das macht doch gar keinen Sinn...


----------



## Dancel (4. Januar 2013)

Steck mal bitte nur 2 Module (8GB) in die beiden blauen Slots und poste ein CPUZ Screenshot.
Commandrate mal auf 2T entspannen.


----------



## Neverball (4. Januar 2013)

Dancel schrieb:


> Steck mal bitte nur 2 Module (8GB) in die beiden blauen Slots und poste ein CPUZ Screenshot.
> Commandrate mal auf 2T entspannen.


 
Mach ich gern aber Commandrate auf 2T? <-- wie gesagt in den Einstellung 0 Erfahrung bzw Ahnung...

BTW
Hier mal ein paar Bilder aus dem Bios



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So hier mal die Bilder mit 2 Riegeln in den blauen Slots



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich blick nicht durch und dabei lern ich den Beruf ^^


----------



## jackdanielswhiskey (4. Januar 2013)

Hab gerade gesehen, dass deine RAMs gar nicht in der QVL stehen. Möglicherweise ist keine 100%ige Kompatibilität gegeben?


----------



## Neverball (4. Januar 2013)

jackdanielswhiskey schrieb:


> Hab gerade gesehen, dass deine RAMs gar nicht in der QVL stehen. Möglicherweise ist keine 100%ige Kompatibilität gegeben?


 
Hab ich auch gesehen, den Speicher habe ich ja schon da und kann mir auch keinen anderen holen ^^


----------



## jackdanielswhiskey (4. Januar 2013)

Doppelpost


----------



## target2804 (4. Januar 2013)

jackdanielswhiskey schrieb:


> Ich seh gerade, dass deine RAMs gar nicht in der QVL stehen. Eine mögliche Ursache für dein Problem?



Eher nein. Sonst wurden sie ja garnicht laufen. In der liste steht auh logischerweise nicht alles, da man ja nicht jeden RAM testen kann...


----------



## Legacyy (4. Januar 2013)

Die LIste wird eh nur 1x zum Release angelegt und alle anderen RAM Module werden einfach weg gelassen. 

Die Liste ist so interessant, wie ein Sack Reis, der in China umfällt


----------



## Neverball (5. Januar 2013)

Jemmand hat mir jetzt erklärt wie ich die DRAM voltage einstelle habse nun auf 1,6V aber immer noch nicht geändert... ._.


----------



## JackOnell (5. Januar 2013)

Schau mal im BIOS ob hole memory remapping aktiviert ist.
So müsste es heißen


----------



## schtiewie (5. Januar 2013)

Bist scheinbar nicht der einzige im WW der Probleme mit 16GB hat. 12GB scheinen zu funktionieren, aber mit 16GB hat das Board scheinbar ein Problem.
Ich vermute mal ein Bios Bug, der noch nicht zu Asus durchgedrungen ist.
Der User hier hat das Problem mit anderen Modulen gelöst.
Asus M5A99X EVO RAM Problem - Overclockers UK Forums
Hast Du mal einen 4GB rausgelassen und nur mit 3 Modulen gestartet? - Wichtig ist eigenlich was das Bios (Total Memory) sagt.


----------



## Dancel (5. Januar 2013)

Bei ihm wird doch sogar bei nur 2 Modulen in den richtigen Slots nur Single Channel erkannt. Zudem hat er keine 8 GB Module. Das Board müsste richtiger Crap sein, wenn es nicht mal mit 2x 4GB klar kommt. Board, Ram und CPU eins nach dem anderen austauschen und schauen, was passiert.


----------



## schtiewie (5. Januar 2013)

Steck doch mal alle Module drauf und probier den MEM OK Button.


----------



## Neverball (5. Januar 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Schau mal im BIOS ob hole memory remapping aktiviert ist.
> So müsste es heißen



ISt aktiviert.



schtiewie schrieb:


> Bist scheinbar nicht der einzige im WW der Probleme mit 16GB hat. 12GB scheinen zu funktionieren, aber mit 16GB hat das Board scheinbar ein Problem.
> Ich vermute mal ein Bios Bug, der noch nicht zu Asus durchgedrungen ist.
> Der User hier hat das Problem mit anderen Modulen gelöst.
> Asus M5A99X EVO RAM Problem - Overclockers UK Forums
> Hast Du mal einen 4GB rausgelassen und nur mit 3 Modulen gestartet? - Wichtig ist eigenlich was das Bios (Total Memory) sagt.



Wenn ich miit 4 Modulen starte zeigt er mit immer noch nur 8 GB an



Dancel schrieb:


> Bei ihm wird doch sogar bei nur 2 Modulen in den richtigen Slots nur Single Channel erkannt. Zudem hat er keine 8 GB Module. Das Board müsste richtiger Crap sein, wenn es nicht mal mit 2x 4GB klar kommt. Board, Ram und CPU eins nach dem anderen austauschen und schauen, was passiert.



Das Board hab ich jetzt schon getauscht voher hatte ich einen Asrock 990FX Extreme3, der hatte auch schon das Problem. DAs ASrock Board wollte schon nicht mit allen 4 starten.
Die Riegel sind auch alle heile und neu MEmtest zich mal drüber laufen lassen. Cpu kann ich nicht tauschen habe keine andere da ^^



schtiewie schrieb:


> Steck doch mal alle Module drauf und probier den MEM OK Button.



Auch schon gemacht alles i.O


----------



## schtiewie (5. Januar 2013)

Wie hast Du memtest laufen lassen? - Alle 4 Module? - Oder jeweils zwei Module?
Wie lange jeweils?

Hast Du 2x2 Module oder 1x4 Module gekauft?

http://www.avforums.com/forums/pc-g...reserved-ram-only-8gb-usable-16gb-solved.html


----------

